# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] bool CanBePicked

## User5981

Is it possible to make a CanBePicked bool in Iitem to avoid drawing a ground decorator with the item name when that item was on the floor before you joined a party and can't be picked? 
Thanks.

----------


## KillerJohn

I have no clue how to detect this :/

----------


## User5981

> I have no clue how to detect this :/


Thanks for today's update with BoundToMyAccount!
It looks like it doesn't work for gems (only for gear apparently).
We're pretty close of a CanBePicked bool if we add materials.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

